# Apple APIC kernel panic



## anapplegeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello, I own MacBook 4.1 (Intel Core 2 Duo) and I get a panic on boot. It is caused by ACPI, and I am looking for a fix. Without ACPI, only one CPU core is detected, and I think that asmc doesn't work too.

Can anyone please help me?

Thanks and God bless!


----------



## plamaiziere (Jul 29, 2012)

anapplegeek said:
			
		

> Hello, I own MacBook 4.1 (Intel Core 2 Duo) and I get a panic on boot. It is caused by ACPI, and I am looking for a fix. Without ACPI, only one CPU core is detected, and I think that asmc doesn't work too.



Try to produce at least the panic (copy by hand if you can't do anything else). Which version of FreeBSD are you using?

For ACPI, on my Macbook pro (model 3,1) (9.1-PRERELEASE) I have to increase the number of apci tasks but this does not lead to a panic at boot time. 

```
/boot/loader.conf
debug.acpi.max_tasks="128"
```

Regards.


----------

